# BROADBAND really rockband



## overdose_14 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi guys
Whoever got a broadband connection are free to reply in this post
Those who dont have a broadband connection are also free to reply in this post

So I get around 512kbps
But my download speed is around 64kbps
Why is that so?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2006)

u r using a 512 kb connection which means 512/8 = 64 KBps


----------



## pickster (Mar 20, 2006)

he's right.
I have a connection of 256 Kb/s & I get download speed of about 32 KB/s


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 20, 2006)

pickster said:
			
		

> I have a connection of 256 Kb/s & I get download speed of about 32 Kb/s



^what he said.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 20, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> pickster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means *KBps*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 20, 2006)

I have Dataone Broadband
256kbps and download of 32 KBps


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 20, 2006)

oops!
my bad.


----------



## manas (Mar 20, 2006)

I have Ortel Broadband
256kbps and download speeds of 50kbps


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 21, 2006)

manas said:
			
		

> I have Ortel Broadband
> 256kbps and download speeds of 50kbps




  
correct this yourself !!!


----------



## theraven (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG ... AGAIN WITH THE  BITS AND BYTES ..
ok we're gonna make a sticky soon

GET THIS
you have 256 / 512 kbps connection
thats kilobits per second
1BYTE = 8 BITS
hence divide the figure by 8 

hence 256kbps = 32kBps 
512kbps = 64kBps

b = bits
B = bytes ..

ARRGHH SOMEOENE
lets write a BINARY and bit byte tutorial now !!!!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 21, 2006)

yikes!!! raven man u have some patience i must say...!! on seeing the mix-n-match of bits and bytes once again i had no courage left in me to correct him!!

and yes we DO need a sticky for this...
but on the other hand,how many do u think will have a look at sticky before posting something like this??


----------



## theraven (Mar 21, 2006)

well our job is to point them out
then the new rules take over 
so we can just put our hands up n say its the members fault for not noticin/ reading the rules


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 21, 2006)

i have a BSNL 256kbps BBand, I get 35 KBps while downloading and 18 KBps max while uploading.


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 22, 2006)

Got it
Nice thanks


----------



## nix (Mar 23, 2006)

i get 35-40KB/s and 45-50KB/s on limewire during daytime.


----------



## roccstar2 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have BSNL 256kbps BroadBand connection, I get about 35 KBps while downloading stuff..

I am using their rent free trial offer for the next 2 months... 

Wat is their best broadband connection plan? I mean best in value for money..


----------



## freakabhishek (Mar 24, 2006)

i am sorry to dissapoint u people but i get a speed of about 1 MBPS from a 256 kbps


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 24, 2006)

freakabhishek said:
			
		

> i am sorry to dissapoint u people but i get a speed of about 1 MBPS from a 256 kbps




WTF are you talking about ???


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2006)

freakabhishek said:
			
		

> i am sorry to dissapoint u people but i get a speed of about 1 MBPS from a 256 kbps




  i am irritated. just think before u post     refer to the post of THERAVEN 5,6 times may be u get something.hope u will


----------



## freakabhishek (Mar 26, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> freakabhishek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dont get angry my friend i have posted my reply after reading his post


----------



## freakabhishek (Mar 26, 2006)

and one more thing if u dint understand what i mean let me tell u i can download about 2.5 Gb of data every hour


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 26, 2006)

freakabhishek said:
			
		

> and one more thing if u dint understand what i mean let me tell u i can download about 2.5 Gb of data every hour



Tell it clearly you have 256K*B*ps connection.... right?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 26, 2006)

Still NC, he said that he got 1 MBps on a 256 kBps connection... he must have prolly mentioned it vice versa


----------



## freakabhishek (Mar 26, 2006)

naveenchandran said:
			
		

> freakabhishek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for ur answer its YES

Now let me tell it again
i am using a 256 kbps connection in which i get a speed of about       1 MBps speed
now did u people understand


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, a hack more likely...


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Mar 26, 2006)

i think he has hacked or unlocked the bandwidth limiter frtomthe ISP side...........
dont know how he did it .............
but also know that its impossible to have 1MBps speed from 256 kbps..................


----------



## freakabhishek (Mar 26, 2006)

dharmeshhtailor said:
			
		

> i think he has hacked or unlocked the bandwidth limiter frtomthe ISP side...........
> dont know how he did it .............
> but also know that its impossible to have 1MBps speed from 256 kbps..................





i havnt hacked or anything i dont know how this happen
but it does
and i dont get this speed always its for about a b\day in a week


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Mar 26, 2006)

if u havent done any hack and u r getting this speed then u r luckiest guy in whole world.............
then enjoy the speed...........


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 26, 2006)

still cant believe it ... hard to digest fact !!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2006)

@freakabhishek: Do you, by any chance have a sify connection?


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 28, 2006)

freakabhishek said:
			
		

> i am sorry to dissapoint u people but i get a speed of about 1 MBPS from a 256 kbps



Which broad band u use yaar?


----------



## freakabhishek (Mar 28, 2006)

I use tata indicom  broadband


----------



## aku (Mar 31, 2006)

i hope ur jus takin us all fur a ride


----------



## vln_0007 (Mar 31, 2006)

HI  ,

         I have tataindicom Broad Band 512 kb , the speed is around 50-60 .......


----------



## freakabhishek (Apr 6, 2006)

if u dont beleave me heres the proof

Please edit your image to hide details of the files being downloaded and repost. Just leave the part which shows the download speed.
- Nemesis


----------



## freakabhishek (Apr 6, 2006)

Please edit your image to hide details of the files being downloaded and repost. Just leave the part which shows the download speed.
- Nemesis


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 6, 2006)

thats too much warez dude incl some pr0n too i think , dont post such pics .


----------



## freakabhishek (Apr 6, 2006)

i will edit it and repost


----------



## freakabhishek (Apr 6, 2006)

*www.myfilehut.com/public/7763/untitled.jpg


----------



## freakabhishek (Apr 6, 2006)

so guys what do u think


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2006)

bugrit, millenium hand and shrimp  (for those who dont know what this means, you dont deserve to know   )


----------

